# Punderson Algal Bloom



## doegirl (Feb 24, 2005)

Went to Punderson for some catfishing. I have never seen this lake so green. Visibility maybe a foot. Needless to say the fishing was nonexistant. Stayed out on the boat for about two hours. We definitely need some rain and cooler temps or other lakes will follow suit.
If you're planning a trip to Punderson, save your time and gas and plan to head elsewhere!


----------



## loweman165 (May 15, 2015)

Chippewa Lake has also issued a health advisory due to a toxic algae bloom. It seems awfully early for this this year.


----------



## Tap that bass (Jan 5, 2018)

Already? What a shame. It's only a matter of time before the bloom will be a yearly issue. It hasn't even been warm, and we've plenty of rain.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Sadly the fertilizer and chicken crap runoff is ruining many lakes one by one in Ohio .Punderson and Chippewa are perfect examples..Punderson is one that astounds me. the state park swimming beach looks like an apocalyptic nightmare.I camped there about this time of year in 2016, it was near 90 degrees. and no people were at the beach. Not one car in the lot. The state authorities have abandoned Ohio families.--Tim


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If I lived in Geauga county, I would be ashamed. --Tim


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm surprised Punderson gets that bad since it's a deep lake! It is in farm country though! I was at Lake Hodgson near Ravenna yesterday and it was so clear, you could see 6' down! Of course, this lake is the water supply for Ravenna, and they have a few aerators in the middle of the lake keeping it clear.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm in Geauga County....and I'm not ashamed. Nor would I clarify the region surrounding it as heavily agricultural. I would call it "minimally agricultural" at best.
I am, however, miffed as to what can be causing this bloom.
IIRC, Punderson is a glacial kettle lake (a deep one at that) and is primarily fed by three underground springs. I can't see where the fertilizer runoff would come from, to be honest.
This is not fertilizer and farm poop runoff going into the Maumee River and then dumping into Lake Erie.
Are the other lakes in the park experiencing the same issue?


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Wait to ya see the emerald colored blooms in East Branch & Ladue... Punderson'll be a piker in algae bloom explosion in comparison to those 2 lakes.


----------



## Switchcast (Apr 10, 2012)

If you want the answer to what is causing the problem, look up stream. At least two housing developments that are close to lakes that eventually run into Punderson. Check them out, they are as green as grass. The state has totally ignored the problem. Do not blame it on the farmers because there are none close to Punderson. I have fished the lake for over 50 years. At one time you could see 5 to 10 feet below the boat. Not anymore. I normally do not reply to posts on this site but this needs to be said.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Switchcast said:


> If you want the answer to what is causing the problem, look up stream. At least two housing developments that are close to lakes that eventually run into Punderson. Check them out, they are as green as grass. The state has totally ignored the problem. Do not blame it on the farmers because there are none close to Punderson. I have fished the lake for over 50 years. At one time you could see 5 to 10 feet below the boat. Not anymore. I normally do not reply to posts on this site but this needs to be said.


Yea sounds like a septic problem


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

All of our inland lakes and lake erie face the same problems. Excess nutrients no matter where they come from are a problem. Failing septic sytems, agricultural and farm runoff, sewer system's, law fertilizers, geese poop are all to blame. Till the state steps up and puts out actuall regulations with teeth nothing will happen. Luckly local agencies are stepping up to solve some of the isssues. Neo regional sewer district and some county agenices are working on it. Unfortunatly the state has no desire to put out regs with teeth to stop the agricultural runoff issue. Sorry to get political but vote this next election and make your voice heard. Hopefully a change will get some action on this issue.

Some alage is natural. When i was at punderson a few weeks back i saw filamentous alage which is diff than the toxic blue green algaes and cyanobacteria outbreaks. Not saying it cant be their now. Warm hot springs will cause blooms of filamentous on its own. When its dying it rises to the surface. Blue green alages have that flourscent green color and are suspended in the water column.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Well said. Not all algeas are bad.


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

Wow said:


> Sadly the fertilizer and chicken crap runoff is ruining many lakes one by one in Ohio .Punderson and Chippewa are perfect examples..Punderson is one that astounds me. the state park swimming beach looks like an apocalyptic nightmare.I camped there about this time of year in 2016, it was near 90 degrees. and no people were at the beach. Not one car in the lot. The state authorities have abandoned Ohio families.--Tim
> 
> View attachment 264919


I say prove it. All the farmers get blamed for this crap and its uncalled for. And to say that farmers haven't done anything about it is total garbage. The EPA is literally making it impossible to farm these days. Farmers are increasingly using no-till procedures to protect soil and water and to insinuate that they don't care is ridiculous. There is no proof where and what is causing this so keep up the agenda....


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

The issue of farming is almost moot in terms of Punderson. There simply aren't many farms near the park. It's God's Country for sure....but the area is more undeveloped/residential with large lots/light industry than it is farming.


----------



## Artdoorlife (Jun 21, 2018)

Hopefully it isn't the bad algae. I love that lake in the spring for trout.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I just moved to Geauga and am less than a mile up the road from punderson. I really cant think of a farm around. No tractors on the roads. I was living in suffield in portage and tons of tractors everyday.

Me and my neighbors have large wooded lots with ponds or lakes. Not many fields around.

Geauga has some of the toughest septic laws around.

Lakes change I am sure there is a cause. I am not a Biologist. I dont know the reason. Definitely fish living in there. I only ice fish and trout fish the lake in the spring.


----------



## Artdoorlife (Jun 21, 2018)

There is a large golf course right on top of the higher elevation West of the lake on Punderson grounds. Not sure what they may use for fertilizing? I have a neighbor who works there and will ask.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

On a side note, RT 87 is closed just west of the Punderson State Park Entrance. If your driving from Cleveland turn left at Auburn Rd then right on Pekin to Bass Lake Rd (1st stop sign). Turn right again and follow that to its ends at Rt 87. Turn right again to get to the Park entrance. I think its closed for 2 weeks.


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

If you find yourself out that way, check out Newbury Country Meats.
They're right off 87 and offer great meat at very good prices.
Newbury Country Meats
5.0 (9) · Butcher Shop

Newbury Township, OH
(440) 564-1256
Open ⋅ Closes 6PM


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

vanhln said:


> I say prove it. All the farmers get blamed for this crap and its uncalled for. And to say that farmers haven't done anything about it is total garbage. The EPA is literally making it impossible to farm these days. Farmers are increasingly using no-till procedures to protect soil and water and to insinuate that they don't care is ridiculous. There is no proof where and what is causing this so keep up the agenda....


Re-read my post. Fertilizer and chicken crap are proven causes for these issues.I never said farmers don't care. What's your agenda? I don't know why punderson was stricken. But I care.

We can twiddle our thumbs while fishing lakes and streams disappear, or we can make some noise. My "agenda" is to improve water quality and fish habitat, for us today, and our kids tomorrow. This is a fishing forum!
I've seen the devastation personally, very recently.-Tim 

View attachment 265475


----------



## chrisrf815 (Jul 6, 2014)

berkshirepresident said:


> If you find yourself out that way, check out Newbury Country Meats.
> They're right off 87 and offer great meat at very good prices.
> Newbury Country Meats
> 5.0 (9) · Butcher Shop
> ...


They process deer too, if you get one and need it processed, brought mine there, they did a good job


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

Wow said:


> Re-read my post. Fertilizer and chicken crap are proven causes for these issues.I never said farmers don't care. What's your agenda? I don't know why punderson was stricken. But I care.
> 
> We can twiddle our thumbs while fishing lakes and streams disappear, or we can make some noise. My "agenda" is to improve water quality and fish habitat, for us today, and our kids tomorrow. This is a fishing forum!
> I've seen the devastation personally, very recently.-Tim
> ...



I'm betting you have TONS and tons of chicken farms out there... eyeroll..... And its absolutely hands down chicken crap that caused it... Ok then. You're much smarter than me....


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

vanhln said:


> I'm betting you have TONS and tons of chicken farms out there... eyeroll..... And its absolutely hands down chicken crap that caused it... Ok then. You're much smarter than me....


I'm pretty sure there are NO chicken farms near Punderson.
Come to think of it, I can't think of any real or full-scale chicken farms in Geauga County.
Most chickens I see are on Amish homes. There are a few that sell brown eggs. And a few other properties where people are simply trying to live green/old school.
But Frank Purdue does not have an operation near Punderson.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

If it's not chicken crap or fertilizer (eyeroll), could it be global warming?

*2018 Ohio algal toxin results*(all above the EPA reporting limit). That's this year alone.
Marysville
Celina City
Cadiz
Struthers
Cambell
Washington Court
Delaware
Toronto
Attica Village
Lima
Buckeye Lake
Alliance
Napoleon
Caesar Creek Res.
Grand Lake St. Marys
Kiser Lake
Chippewa

I'm talking about *cyanobacteria *that have the ability to produce toxins – called harmful algal blooms.

"Per Ohio’s Harmful Algal Bloom Response Strategy for Recreational Waters, a Recreational Public Health Advisory is issued when toxin levels reach 6 ppb. It warns vulnerable persons as well as pets to avoid contact with the water. When toxin levels reach 20 ppb, an Elevated Recreational Public Health Advisory is issued, warning all persons and pets to avoid all contact with the water, and boating activity is limited to an idle-speed, no-wake basis. Warnings stay in effect until two consecutive tests taken at least one week apart show levels have dropped below these thresholds."

All of these cities and lakes had between, some, to "alert level *cyanobacteria.


It's not a joking matter! --Tim









*


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

Thats a new one Tim! Here is a list of all the things supposedly caused by Global Warming:
https://www.dailysignal.com/2009/11...homework-100-things-blamed-on-global-warming/

Funny, I didn't see *cyanobacteria* on the list! I'm emailing the author to add it in!!!! [/sarc]

Heck why not? Everything under the sun is caused by Global warming.....

V......................




Wow said:


> If it's not chicken crap or fertilizer (eyeroll), could it be global warming?
> 
> *2018 Ohio algal toxin results*(all above the EPA reporting limit). That's this year alone.
> Marysville
> ...


----------



## M_weilacher (Apr 16, 2014)

so...... How is it big Farm ponds have always had some fantastic fishing and big fish? Stop it ya'll!!


----------



## berkshirepresident (Jul 24, 2013)

M_weilacher said:


> so...... How is it big Farm ponds have always had some fantastic fishing and big fish? Stop it ya'll!!


You mean the ones that are often elevated above their crops/fields?
Or b/c the Maumee River doesn't flow into them?


----------



## vanhln (May 18, 2018)

berkshirepresident said:


> You mean the ones that are often elevated above their crops/fields?
> Or b/c the Maumee River doesn't flow into them?




tim,
You are right... You must be on the juice....


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Take up your beef with the state of Ohio, will ya. I know it's all a conspiracy with you.--Tim


----------

